# Announcement: Post "Thank You" Enhancement



## Semper Fidelis

I've added yet another feature. This one should help the flow and "focus" of a thread.

If you notice at the bottom of every post there is now a button at the far right that is labelled "Thanks". Some people may really like a post but they don't want to "spam" the thread with a post that simply quotes the thread and gives it a thumbs up. There's nothing wrong with doing that obviously but I think this enhancement makes it much cleaner.

When you click "Thanks", a box below that post appears that lists your username as thanking the user for the post. As many users that like the post can click Thanks on the same post and it will add their name to the list of users who like the post.

Thus, a few cool things are achieved: First, in the space of a single post you can have dozens (or hundreds) of people clicking "Thanks for the Post" and, second, it really encourages feedback on the types of posts that are great.

A few other things:

1. Clicking Thanks adds to your post count. Thus, you don't have to reply to a post to get credit for agreeing with it. You can click Thanks and you get post count credit.
2. If you decide, later, that you disagree with the post, you can remove your Thanks for the post.
3. If you still want to use the  or the  in a separate reply then you are welcome to do so. Also, this is not intended to supress discussion but enhance it. Please still do quote a post when appropriate, follow with an  and then elaborate. If you want to go back and click Thanks too then be our guest!
4. The Search box has been enhanced to allow you to find Thanked Posts.

Please practice on this post to see what it does. I think it's really cool!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I guess I'll have to bump this.


----------



## bradofshaw

A fine way to bump my post-count!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

bradofshaw said:


> A fine way to bump my post-count!



 Especially when you Thank my bump. Just remember, Admins have powers to delete Thank You's.


----------



## blhowes

SemperFideles said:


> 1. Clicking Thanks adds to your post count. Thus, you don't have to reply to a post to get credit for agreeing with it. You can click Thanks and you get post count credit.


If someone is thankful, they can click Thanks and their post count is increased by one. Let's say they're REAL thankful, and click it twice - does their post count increase by two? 

Let's say there's some among us who would like nothing better than to catch up to and pass Andrew's post count. Could that person repeatedly...?


----------



## bradofshaw

I think the "thank you" button goes away after you click it the first time.

You also can't thank yourself, which I suppose is only good and proper...


----------



## Calvibaptist

SemperFideles said:


> bradofshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fine way to bump my post-count!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you Thank my bump. Just remember, Admins have powers to delete Thank You's.
Click to expand...


Admins don't have that kind of power, do they? Say it isn't so...


----------



## aleksanderpolo

I guess someone has to ask this question: what about thumbs down?  Just kidding.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

OK, py3ak and theologae, KNOCK IT OFF!  

I deleted all your superfluous thanks.

Regarding a feature to vote the other way - Yes, there is what is called a "Groan" enhancement that does the exact same thing but in the opposite direction.

I don't think I want that. If one generally agrees with everything that is said then it's OK to say thanks to a post. To groan over a post without any kind of explanation is kind of rude. Also, I don't really want people's Member Profiles to note how many people have groaned over their posts. In some forums the Thank You's and Groans would become partisan.

In short, thank you's work for me but I think a groan would just cause problems.


----------



## py3ak

But you wanted us to test it!

By the way, thanks for deleting the superfluous thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I'm serious Ruben. It's "tested". I wanted people to see what it does. If we thank people for every post then the ability for people to search for posts that others found useful will become pointless. There is a new search feature that allows one to Search for Thanked Posts. If you flood the search feature with a bunch of superfluous thanks just to joke around then people lose the ability to find what others might have found useful.


----------



## bookslover

So, instead of threads getting clogged up with posts agreeing with previous posts, threads will now get clogged up with boxes listing all the people who've agreed with a previous post, via the "thank" button. What, exactly, is it that you've accomplished here, young man?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

bookslover said:


> So, instead of threads getting clogged up with posts agreeing with previous posts, threads will now get clogged up with boxes listing all the people who've agreed with a previous post, via the "thank" button. What, exactly, is it that you've accomplished here, young man?



I think this is your 5th complaint in the past two weeks about how horrible this board is. If the board is such a miserable place with all these additions then I don't want the Puritanboard to continue to be a burden to your life.


----------



## aleksanderpolo

Rich, I think this is a great feature. Thank you for all your time in improving this board, keep up the good work.


----------



## Quickened

I dont see the button to click to give thanks.

I have "reply with quote" "multi quote this message" and "quick reply to this message"

I am not seeing anything else on that side


----------



## NaphtaliPress

It's the button that in most if not all themes has a thumbs up and "thanks" on it.


----------



## Quickened

Yeah i only seem to have the three buttons on the bottom right of posts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

What color theme are you using? (see the drop box on the lower left or right corner depending on the theme).


----------



## Quickened

I was using "puritanboard" and i just switched to "chestnut"


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You'll see it in a few more posts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Try "tb curves". You should have five buttons along the bottom on the left.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

You will only have four and not the thanks button on your own posts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Ah, this is one of those over 25 things.


----------



## Quickened

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ah, this is one of those over 25 things.



That makes perfect sense! It might not be a bad idea to add that to the FAQ (as i searched before making these posts)

((or at least i think i did!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quickened said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, this is one of those over 25 things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense! It might not be a bad idea to add that to the FAQ (as i searched before making these posts)
> 
> ((or at least i think i did!)
Click to expand...


Good idea. Done.


----------

